# كوافيرة [مغربية] كافة الخدمات في منزلك



## e3lania (23 مارس 2014)

الان وبمناسبة الاجازه 

يوجد خدمة منازل

يمكنكم متابعتنا عبر الانستقرام لمشاهدة اعمالنا @tajedoh 

او التواصل مع كريما المغربيه للحجز ،

واتس اب ?0550588749? 


نقدم جميع الخدمات ، صبغات وتسريحات وقصات ورموش دائم ومؤقت ومساج وحمام مغربي وتان وتاتوه ... الخ والكثير الكثير


----------

